# air bag light problems



## novaKA240 (Nov 18, 2004)

I've searched and read many of the previous posts concerning this topic and I've also reset the ecu using the procedure with the door sensor and I get the light to stop blinking. But the next time I turn my car back on the air bag light blinks again, anyone else have this problem and know what to do, also, I have a '95 S14. Thanks.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

novaKA240 said:


> I've searched and read many of the previous posts concerning this topic and I've also reset the ecu using the procedure with the door sensor and I get the light to stop blinking. But the next time I turn my car back on the air bag light blinks again, anyone else have this problem and know what to do, also, I have a '95 S14. Thanks.


I did the door sensor trick a couple of times cuz I thought it didn't work, it was on.I forgot about it and then I kept riding the car for about 2 days and noticed it was out. go figure.. didn't do anything else so try it a couple of times and give it some time..


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I know the airbag light sometimes doubles as a warning light for other things. for instance when my alternator was going out, the airbag light came on, thought i was about to get popped in the face. So i think the airbag light is kind of a catch all.


----------



## ryOs13 (May 17, 2004)

whats with all these air bag light problems....but then again mine might be from swapping in s15 steering wheel which I dont really need...
Well i did it a few times to get it off as well. Worked the first time and came back on when I turned the engine off. So i did if 3 times turning it off and on and finally it stayed off.


----------

